# Kevin Love returns with an edge



## NK1990 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Kevin Love healthy and lean?*

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/9751095/kevin-love-returns-minnesota-timberwolves-edge


From what it says on the link, Kevin Love is fired up and ready to begin this up coming season. I'm expecting the wolves to surprise everyone with a 2nd round visit into the playoffs.


----------



## NK1990 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Player Expectations Kevin Love*

With the upcoming season getting closer and closer I am becoming more and more curious as to what other people expect from our timberwolves, the players, managament, etc. So I guess i'll start right off the bat with out BEST player Kevin Love. What are your expectations for Kevin Love this upcoming season?

Ex:


*Expectations:* I expect Kevin Love to play the majority of the season, he's taken the offseason very seriously and is in pretty good shape unlike the round shape he came into last season due to injuries and extra curricular activites.

*Stat line:* 23 ppg, 14 rpg, 1 apg, 1 bpg. 50% FG, 88% FT, 40% 3pt


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Player Expectations Kevin Love*

Those are pretty high statistics in other areas for him to have that few assists. Don't see him doing much passing this season?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Kevin Love healthy and lean?*

Would you mind it terribly if I merged this thread with the other one about his expected stats?


----------



## NK1990 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Love healthy and lean?*

I would IN FACT MIND! no just kidding, go right on ahead and do what you do.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Player Expectations Kevin Love*

It has been done.


----------



## NK1990 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Player Expectations Kevin Love*

I meant putting down 2 assists, i'm also at work so I was sort of rushing to finish my post up. I do however see him taking more shots to prove that he is still a lethal scorer, plus there is Ricky Rubio who will do most of the passing.

Also really 23 points is not a high number for him when he averaged 25 points a game the last time he was coming into a season lean and ready to go. I was on the fence from anywhere between 12 and 14 rebounds. 12 seemed very small considering he gets probably ten 20 rebound games, so I went out on a limb and put 14 rebounds and he'll probably lead the league with his 14 rebounds a game.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Player Expectations Kevin Love*

That FG% number is one that really leaps off the page for KLove. He would have to improve his shot selection a bit to reach that number.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Player Expectations Kevin Love*

Yea, I don't think 23 points is all that high, and 14 rebounds is at least plausible. The assists are fine, even if you meant to put 2 a game. The block number might be high, but I could see him around 40% from three and in the high eighties from the line, but it's going to be very hard for him to shoot 50%. I wouldn't be surprised if that number was more like 45%.


----------



## NK1990 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Player Expectations Kevin Love*

I'm more so expecting Rubio to give him a lot of easy shots, with a point guard like Ricky Rubio who makes everyone a bit better then what they really are I expect Rubio and Love to play a full season together which in turn will give Love a lot better looks at the basket and will give him a better percentage.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> MINNEAPOLIS -- The sharp edges could be seen on Kevin Love's chiseled frame and heard in his voice on the eve of the opening of Minnesota Timberwolves training camp.
> 
> After the most disappointing season of his basketball life, Love made it clear that he isn't interested in talking about the injuries and adversity he faced last year.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/9751095/kevin-love-returns-minnesota-timberwolves-edge


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I sincerely hope Flip gets this team into the playoffs. They're overdue.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Kevin Love healthy and lean?*

If Minny doesn't make the playoffs this season, Kevin Love is gone. 

Really hope we get to see him and Rubio have one healthy season together.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Kevin Love healthy and lean?*



Basel said:


> Really hope we get to see him and Rubio have one healthy season together.


They are a joy to watch.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I used to root for Love and really loved watching him play. Now I'm just tired of the same old crap of him running his mouth, and then getting injured or quitting on the team.

I really used to like the guy. Now if I'm being honest I enjoy watching him mire in failure. He's a loser. And the Wolves will be too until he leaves which we all know he will at some point.


----------



## NK1990 (Mar 26, 2011)

R-Star said:


> I used to root for Love and really loved watching him play. Now I'm just tired of the same old crap of him running his mouth, and then getting injured or quitting on the team.
> 
> I really used to like the guy. Now if I'm being honest I enjoy watching him mire in failure. He's a loser. And the Wolves will be too until he leaves which we all know he will at some point.


Jeez so much negativity about my wolves all in one message! If I wasn't so positive that they will be amazing this year then the post you left might get to me


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Kevin Love healthy and lean?*

I know all about his injury history but I don't recall him quitting on his team. When was this?


----------



## NK1990 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Love healthy and lean?*



Basel said:


> I know all about his injury history but I don't recall him quitting on his team. When was this?


Maybe he is referring to Kevin Love MENTALLY quitting? Because physically he is always giving us them rebounds


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Kevin Love healthy and lean?*

I know that's what he's referring to. I just don't remember it happening.


----------

